# سبت النور



## من هو الرب (30 ديسمبر 2011)

مرحبا

انا كنت مسلمة و تركت الاسلام لانه دين همجي لا يحترم كرامة الانسان و لا يحترم المرأة

و هلأ عم بقرأ بالدين المسيحي و بدأت اقتنع فيه

بس عندي سؤال عن النور اللي بيطلع من قبر السيد المسيح بعيد الفصح

هل هي خدعة؟


----------



## من هو الرب (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شو قصة هاي النور ، حقيقة ام خيال؟


----------



## The Antiochian (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*شوف الرابط مشفر ، ولكن أتمنى قبل أن اعرف الموضوع وقبل بدء نقاشه أن تراجع أول رابط في توقيعي ، عبارة : حصرياً فيض النور المقدس ، فيديوهات نهاية الإسلام .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع مكرر وتم تفنيدة والرد عليه من قبل تفضل الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189163


----------



## The Antiochian (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*وضع ردي قبل أن أقرأ الموضوع .*
*عليك بالفيديوهات إذاً ، وخاصة الفيديو الثاني ، الذي سميناه :*
*النور المقدس داخل القبر ، أعظم من مجرد شمعتين .*
*وفي نهاية الموضوع بعد الفيديوهات لينك للتفنيد العلمي لقصة الفوسفور المضحكة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*كما أن الشموع قبل الاحتراق ظاهرة للجميع ، فلا قطن ولا مهازل .*


----------



## من هو الرب (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على الرد

للعلم انا مرتدة عن الاسلام القذر

و عم بقرأ بالمسيحية و عندي بعض الاستفسارات


----------



## The Antiochian (30 ديسمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> موضوع مكرر وتم تفنيدة والرد عليه من قبل تفضل الرابط
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189163http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189163http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189163http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189163


 
*أخي الحبيب جزيل الشكر لجهودك .*
*ولكن ما رأيك أن تكون بدايته مع اللينك الذي في توقيعي ؟؟*
*لأن التفنيد المرأي هو الأهم إذ يرى الحقيقة بعينه وهو الأكثر تأثيراً .*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*حبيبي أياً كان معتقدك ، فإن مراجعة الفيديوهات مفيدة ، لاحظ عظمة النور داخل القبل ، هل هو مجرد شمعتين يخرج بهما البطريرك ؟؟ أم أن هناك شعلة نورانية عظيمة ؟؟*
*أين تذهب ؟؟*
*كيف لا تحرق البطريرك ؟؟؟*
*لو أشعلت بالفوسفور السام كم نحتاج لكمية وكم سيكون أثرها خانقاً ؟؟؟*
*هل تعلم أن الصهاينة يشرفون على التفتيش ؟؟ تفتيش القبر والبطريرك وكل شي حتى أنه يبقى بملابس داخلية .*
*وهم أحوج ما يكونون لدليل يثبت أن المسيحية خدعة !!!!*


----------



## fredyyy (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*هنا الأسئلة عن الايمان المسيحي *

*وليس عن مقاطع فيديو *

*يُغلق *


----------

